# Paph. armeniacum



## CodPaph (Oct 11, 2007)

Good, I have a small one I doubt, I have a Paph. armeniacum and this appeared a sprout to apartir of a normal root that is and as if it calls this process?


----------



## slippertalker (Oct 11, 2007)

Paph armeniacum forms stolons that sprout from the base of a growth and can extend for several inches beyond the original growth. They grow best in shallow but broad pots when they develop into large plants.


----------



## CodPaph (Oct 11, 2007)

Debtor for the explanation, and this only happens with armeniacum or not.


----------



## kentuckiense (Oct 11, 2007)

CodPaph said:


> Debtor for the explanation, and this only happens with armeniacum or not.



It also happens with micranthum and malipoense. It's been rumored for druryi and some others, too.


----------



## CodPaph (Oct 12, 2007)

Thanks.


----------

